# iPad acheté à Dubai



## Majestixs (18 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,
je viens vers vous puisqu'on m'a ramené un iPad Mini de Dubaï (EAU) mais j'ai été surpris de voir sur la facture qu'il n'y a pas de Facetime.
En connaissez-vous la raison et avez-vous une solution pour l'activer tout de même?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Siciliano (19 Mars 2013)

Hello,

Pas Facetime sur la facture ? 
Facetime est une application native, elle est donc forcément sur l'iPad.
Il faut aller dans les réglages, puis ensuite Facetime et tu l'actives.


----------



## CBi (19 Mars 2013)

La raison est que Facetime n'est pas compatible avec la législation sur la VOIP de Dubai.
Et la façon de contourner le problème, c'est de jailbreaker le iPad car le modèle est identifié par son numéro de série comme modèle UAE, donc même un reset du modèle réinstallera probablement le système sans Facetime.

Et il n'est pas nécessaire de poser la même question plusieurs fois sur le forum MacG [EDIT Gwen] Corrigé, discussions fusionnées.


----------



## Majestixs (19 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir,
Veuillez m'excuser pour le doublon, fausse manip.
D'accord merci pour votre réponse, même si je ne m'en sers pas, c'est bon à savoir!
Bonne soirée


----------

